# Exercise



## Guest (Jan 4, 2006)

I'm kind of scared to exercise because my head feels so weird. Like most of the time it feels like it's going to burst theres so much tension and sometimes my heart beats really fast for no reason. I'm kind of scared I might get dizzy and pass out or make a fool of myself. Any thoughts?


----------



## Manic D (Jun 29, 2005)

I feel you. For a while last year I tried to get in shape by riding the old exercycle and lifting weights but I always felt like total shit when I got done (like my DP/DR got measureably worse). Now I have like a pathological fear of overexertion.


----------

